# Help finding a good workout program



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey

Can anyone recommend a good workout plan that I can download/read and follow. I'm useless at designing my own workout routines.

My main aim is to lose fat, especially from my lower stomach. The only problem is I don't have a gym membership (simply can't afford one) so need a plan I can do at home with my 20kg dumbells. I've had a look on the Internet but a lot of use gym equipment so not a lot of use to me.

Any recommendations would be really really appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

What's your diet like?


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Musclegirl - thanks for replying.

My diet is like this:

Wake up: 5g glutamine and 5g BAACs

*** workout (Mon, Tues, Thurs, Fri, Sun)***

Meal 1: Post workout - Whey protein & 1 banana OR Non workout - 2 sachets of porridge oats (66g) & whey protein

Meal 2: 2.5 hard-boiled eggs OR 100g canned corned beef

Meal 3: Salad (lettuce, toms, pepper & ½ avocado) with either ½ can of tuna & 100g of cottage cheese, tin of sardines, prawns & quark, 100g tinned corned beef etc

Meal 4: 140g cottage cheese, 20g walnuts and 60g blueberries OR 2 turkey slices and 20g peanut butter

Meal 5: Salmon fillet with broccoli, green beans and Quark and chilli sauce OR Chicken curry made with 1tbsp of curry paste, onion, mushrooms, pepper and Quark then served on broccoli & green beans OR home made chilli without rice

Before bed: 5g glutamine

It normally works out around 1400 cals a day.

Thanks again

x


----------

